# How do I get my hands on this grille?!?!



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Auto Truck Accessories & Car Performance Parts


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I couldn't find it there brian?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That whole front bumper is custom made !
So where you would find it is up in the air until the people whom designed and fabricated it show up .


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looks like a modified version of the Holden Front Bumper cover. You might try searching for Holden body kits


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

I must have that front end!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I found the forum member who has it! his name is COLETRAIN.

Pm sent, hopefully will have a answer to how this is possible soon


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm still waiting for the day that we can swap out our grilles like the holden without buying/modifying the front bumper.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

To save you some time since I'm not sure if Coletrain is around anymore, it is straight custom. Basically you buy a bumper or take your own and hack the middle part off. You'll also need a Holden grill from eBay which won't be a perfect fit but will look very nice. You'll need to further modify to make it look like his, or you can check out teocollins' (I think) car for what it looks like with a straight swap. 

Sent from my Phablet. Excuse the grammurr.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Mick said:


> To save you some time since I'm not sure if Coletrain is around anymore, it is straight custom. Basically you buy a bumper or take your own and hack the middle part off. You'll also need a Holden grill from eBay which won't be a perfect fit but will look very nice. You'll need to further modify to make it look like his, or you can check out teocollins' (I think) car for what it looks like with a straight swap.
> 
> Sent from my Phablet. Excuse the grammurr.


That's what I've been thinking about lately too. Also, I hear the Holden (Austrilia) Cruze front bumpers is not a direct fit with our cars?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> That's what I've been thinking about lately too. Also, I hear the Holden (Austrilia) Cruze front bumpers is not a direct fit with our cars?


Just check my garage and it may help if you compare with Chevy? There is also Nathan with a SRI hatch but the front is the same as the sedan.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

JstCruzn said:


> That's what I've been thinking about lately too. Also, I hear the Holden (Austrilia) Cruze front bumpers is not a direct fit with our cars?


Ok I found his car, is actually Colinmphoto. Notice how it's not a perfect fit but it works for me. I already have an extra bumper and someone to paint it but I can't find the grille that I want. 









Sent from my Phablet. Excuse the grammurr.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mick said:


> Ok I found his car, is actually Colinmphoto. Notice how it's not a perfect fit but it works for me. I already have an extra bumper and someone to paint it but I can't find the grille that I want.
> 
> View attachment 57857
> 
> ...


That looks like the Holden grille with the Lion logo removed?


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Mick said:


> Ok I found his car, is actually Colinmphoto. Notice how it's not a perfect fit but it works for me. I already have an extra bumper and someone to paint it but I can't find the grille that I want.
> 
> View attachment 57857
> 
> ...


Wait, Colin has a Holden or US front bumper? Can't even tell the difference and the picture makes it look like it's a perfect fit. I heard if you cut off the cross bar with the chevy logo and then slap a Holden grill on it with some modification to connect the bolts, you'll have a gap (I think the guy said 1") from the bumper to the grille (or hood to grille)... any inputs on that? 

Would love to see the process and the result of your front end conversion, Mick.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Mick said:


> Ok I found his car, is actually Colinmphoto. Notice how it's not a perfect fit but it works for me. I already have an extra bumper and someone to paint it but I can't find the grille that I want.
> 
> View attachment 57857


That's actually the Roadruns grille for the Cruze.

See http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/7063-roadruns-grill.html


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I was in contact with Colin about that grille. He said that it fit's pretty good and that there is a slight gap but nothing to serious.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I can't believe how much that plain grill (top pic) changes the look of the car. Very nice.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

perlionex said:


> That's actually the Roadruns grille for the Cruze.
> 
> See http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/7063-roadruns-grill.html


This link takes me to some cell phone holder thread ??? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

NEW Front Radiator Hood Grill For 08 11 Chevy Cruze


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

That reminds me of the heritage grille for the Camaro




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

